# First Blue on Cheryl Sue!



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Headed out Saturday. Found a scum line near nipple and fished it all morning. caught 3 how (one 38lb) and a mahi. Lost one BIG mahi. Headed towards spur. Nothing. Pointed her back home toward the pass on a path taking us back near nipple. A tug with a big barge was in our path so we crossed behind it. We though there might be something that was in the wake. BAM!!! Big blue hits the long line behind a bird and goes CRAZY jumping!!! 500 yards of line later we start backing down. 

Enjoy! 

https://gopro.com/v/aGl4oybbnoXV


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow! Very nice catch


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hell yeah. Nice


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Woohoo for the Blue!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome! Way to go!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Super!!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a beautiful day, thanks for sharing, congrats on the Blue, great report...


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Great video! Congrats on the blue!!!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome work, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Purdy work. Nice video and yummy hooter.


----------



## SouthernBell (Jan 5, 2018)

Well done!!! Great video


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

What a day! Some nice meat fish to go with a beautiful blue...awesome.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats. Cool video!


----------



## Boostin350 (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome Video, definatley just pumped me up!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Impossible! On an outboard-powered boat. A SINGLE engine? You are supposed to have a 65ft Hatteras and a crew of 12!

Awesome catch, great video. Love the setups. Especially the outriggers. I'd like to see some more pics of your boat.


----------

